# Looking for some extra water meth parts



## 1972SS454 (Oct 15, 2010)

delete


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

contact USRT. they have all the goodies and they are metal fittings which are much better than the plastic ones from DO. 

Scott knows his **** about WM too, so bounce ideas off him if you have any questions. :beer:


----------

